# GHG decoys are here



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I stopped by scheels this afternoon and noticed that the fullbodies are in,for those of you that are interested.


----------



## Elly2211 (Mar 28, 2004)

I stopped by tonight and I was happy to see that they are finally in. I will pick mine up tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2004)

You guys can keep those POS's. My last 6 pack I bought has paint missing everywhere AND paint where it's not supposed to be, flocking's coming off too easy, legs are loose so I'll have to disassemble and locktite, etc... Never had this problem with any of the foots, thankfully!!! :lol: Think twice about them before you really decide!!!
Just my .02!!! :lol: 8)


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

after seeing them up close i don't think i will ever buy them either. i just don't think they'll last. the ony ghg dekes i would buy are the shells.


----------



## Brett Beinke (Jul 20, 2004)

#1waterfowler,

Please contact Avery's Customer Service 1-800-333-5119, or [email protected] and they should be able to assist you with your paint/flocking and bolt issues. As far as paint missing everywhere and where it is not suppose to be, please take some digital photos of the decoys and send them to Avery so they can see what is wrong as well as the method that you used to test flocking and photos as well. There are many of us Pro-Staffers around, we would be happy to help you any way we can.


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

#1 waterfowler,

I have a couple of questions for you. Did you contact Avery's Customer Service Department regarding your paint? That is the first step in getting your decoys fixed. I have seen the new 2004 GHG full bodies. The paint scheme and application is very good. What is exactly wrong with your flocking? Each box of decoys comes with instruction sheets. It has a section on care of the flocked heads. The flocking on GHG decoys is the toughest flocking I have seen. It is flocking and flocking does need some special care. Please read your instruction manual. Avery has acknowledged some of the nuts and bolts have come loose during shipment. You can quickly tighten the loose nuts and bolts with a 8mm socket/wrench.

Everybody is entitled to hunt over which ever decoy brand that makes them happy. But a responsible person would contact a companies customer service department prior to posting a response bashing a companie's product. Go to the link below and contact Julie at Avery Customer Service to have your problems corrected.

http://averyoutdoors.com/contact.html


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats why AMERICAN made decoys are that much better. After all the calling and talking to 80 people it is just worht buiying a decoy that will last for a life time.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

First off I am no ones pro-staffer. I am however in the sporting goods industry. I have handled many different brands of decoys and used just as many. I however have not handled the GHG fullbodies or used them so the judgement has not been made by myself or anyone else that has just purchased them. Rusty and Brett, you have to consider the source. If you read back in previous posts of the #1 we don't know what, you will see what crap he spews isn't worth the time to type it.
Just be prepared to be PM'd with severe name calling and threats!!! :drunk:

GB3, I've heard you call and you don't need any decoys, just geese in the air!! :beer:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Rusty,
Good products speak for themselves and when Avery starts selling products that don't have problems these things will go away. Guys like me pay and go to websites like this to hear from the regular joe hunter. If I wanted to hear how great Avery products were I would go to the Avery website.

#1 gave his opinion on what he saw when he took it out of the package. He has no obligation to call the company nor to appease the people who sell avery products and work for the company. All of the Avery nazis show up when something bad is said about a product.

I'm happy that you back your product but I honestly think it is in your best interest to just stand back and let the people talk. Calling him irresponsible after he purchased a product is not the way to keep people coming back for more.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I got mine today. Bases are better and the Flocking in good shape. Paint is hard and tough to get off. For me and the amount of hunting I will be doing I hope they last the length of time I plan on using. them.

I have 20+ year old Flambeu and Herter duck decoys. They finally need a paint job. I have some 4 yer old Flambeues that are in a bigger need. Products change and no one company has a lock on perfect items every time.

Good freind on mine got a doz G&H that had bad paint. The replacements where no better. The third set where great and 3 year later with hard use are still looking new.


----------



## Rusty Hallock (Aug 21, 2004)

gandergrinder,

First, I find your racial statement offensive. I have a problem with anybody using racially sensitive words such as "Nazi". Lets not stoop to name calling. I think we can have an adult converstion.

Second, I was trying to offer some assistance. If he truly has a problem with his decoys, then call Avery Customer Service. If you bought a car and the paint was messed up. Would you go on line and complain or would you contact the dealer or company? Going on line does not get your problem fixed.

I did not have to pay anything to register on this website. I go to websites to learn and I provide assistance when I can. If you read my post, I did not post spam regarding Avery Products. I just posted facts.


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Use the PM boys that's why we have that option. 
"Thanks Mom" :lol: :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Is it Sept. 1st yet???


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

4curlredleg, we will see how good the my calling is after the comp... :lol:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Cmon now GB!! You know the only judges that really count are the ones you can shoot!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

T Shot said:


> Is it Sept. 1st yet???


Amen bro... As I said before...the natives are getting restless...


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2004)

AMEN TO THAT, Oh, btw, sorry for stating my honest opinion about what I saw after opening my boxes of Avery's, along with another 2 dozen. Just what I saw, didn't admire, etc..

As for 4Curl, Thankyou very much!!! :lol:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Just my opinion, but I think the GHG's look twice as good as any bigfoot ive ever seen. We had a dozen in Jones and PJ's backyard and the hands down looked better than the bigfoots.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

OMG nuff with F***ing GHG vs BF get whatever the hell u want its down the point where *NO ONE CARES WHATS IN UR TRAILER*, just whats on the table at the end of the day......

..... enough is enough already..............

lata, 2d


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

I agree. They are far more realistic. Now lets just cross our fingers that they dont break the first really cold snap we get. They will never match up to Bigfoots for durability, but wow, they look good. Time will tell.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

****** THIS TOPIC IS CLOSED ******


----------



## FLOYD (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks for keeping us updated 2d. :withstupid:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Coming in from Minnesota. With 21 posts on the year. Known in few circles as the "TERMINATOR" I'd like everyone to welcome your new moderator.zx2dxz

:eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

All hail to the........ uke:


----------



## administrator (Feb 13, 2002)

And I think we'll let this one go...

Topic Locked.

Season's in 5 days guys!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Last time I checked I was still the moderator. Dont tell me I've been sent to the minors...  
Seriously.. Guys I know we are all getting sick of this, but lets keep it on track. Only a couple more days and we can start arguing whos hunt was better!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Beat ya to it Eric....hehehe.....

I think we can do without another this vs that thread.


----------

